# 90 chevy blazer



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Improper front end alignment, worn or bent steering parts, bent frame, broken spring.... Need to check the front end parts.

Added: How far does the left front tire lean out? Usually the left front has more camber (lean out) to compensate for the road crown.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

47_47 said:


> Added: How far does the left front tire lean out? Usually the left front has more camber (lean out) to compensate for the road crown.


 Camber should be the same on both sides since the advent of radial tires. The Caster angle is changed to make up for road crown.:yes:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rehabber said:


> Camber should be the same on both sides since the advent of radial tires. The Caster angle is changed to make up for road crown.:yes:


 
You are right Rehabber, for this vehicle where caster, camber and toe are adjustable. Setting caster slightly higher on the right is used to compensate for road crown.

My additional comments about camber were directed to the majority of cars with MacPherson strut and rack and pinion steering. Front caster is non adjustable on most vehicles from the factory. This leaves the camber adjustment to compenstate for the crown.


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

On this vehicle only the toe is adjustable.
Camber and Caster are not adjustable.


----------

